# Trying To Use Lionels Resource Materials



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Being a, "Newbie", I purchased the Greenbergs 7th edition(1945-1969), wuth the hope that it would help me get my B&M 226 up and running again. Well, it sorta did, but the drawings/schematics, while informative, leave much of the information/questions I have, unanswered.
Regardless of what combination of #'s, or descriptions I put in the search field, I can't find the publications I need! If I wasn't already "Bald", I would be after todays 3 hours on the Lionel site

The real issue I'm having with this diesel is this;
The armature rides up and binds. If you take of the brush plate and spin the armature, the drive wheels turn freely. The minute the brush plate is screwed back down, "LOCK CITY!!!"

Having gotten this back from my son in pieces(and from what i can see, most were all there), the only major thing I thought needed to be done, was to replace the horn & Horn Relay(busted), and then rewire.

Are there special bushings, bearings, etc., that I might need to find? Does anyone have a more detailed drawing/photos, that might help me?

And by the way, once you all help me with this, there's this little problem with a bent front axle on my 2035 you can help me with

Thanks in advance!
Jim


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Stillakid said:


> Regardless of what combination of #'s, or descriptions I put in the search field, I can't find the publications I need! If I wasn't already "Bald", I would be after todays 3 hours on the Lionel site


The Lionel website does not contain any information about their products made before the year 2000, that is why


----------



## Jim C (Jul 7, 2009)

I use this site for parts lists and diagrams:
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm

Although I see parts lists for the 226, there doesn't appear to be illustrations as there are for 200 series locomotives 202-216.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Being a, "Newbie", I purchased the Greenbergs 7th edition(1945-1969), wuth the hope that it would help me get my B&M 226 up and running again. Well, it sorta did, but the drawings/schematics, while informative, leave much of the information/questions I have, unanswered.
> Regardless of what combination of #'s, or descriptions I put in the search field, I can't find the publications I need! If I wasn't already "Bald", I would be after todays 3 hours on the Lionel site
> 
> The real issue I'm having with this diesel is this;
> ...


It might be that the brushes have to much spring tension on them.

Try backing off the brush plate screws a little and see what happens, if it runs you might need new brush springs.

Do you know for sure that you have the correct brushes and springs?
Maybe someone tried to replace them and have the wrong ones in?


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello Stillakid, the problem I think you have is that your armature is too loose. Either you're missing a washer or the thrust washer is worn. (If the thrust washer is worn, you'll need to add another thrust washer to keep the armature from moving up/down). Adding another thrust washer will hopefully stop the armature from moving up and down while power is added to the engine. Please view the photo I added. 









Hope this helps. Jason


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanks Jason!*

First, "Thank You" for taking the time to help me solve this riddle!
I do have that info(Greenbergs 7th edition), and I will order some thrust washers to see if that helps.

What I just can't understand is, with the brush plate off, turning the armature by hand will move the drive wheels, and the armature doesn't try to move up. It stays in place, spinning as it should. If you do the same thing, but try moving the wheels to make the armature turn, it moves up and out!

In the drawing on page 29, it shows a "Bearing Ball, and on page 31, a "Bearing Housing." My unit has a piece similar to the, "Bearing Housing", but where the raised part that would probably seat the, "Bearing Ball", is a hole and has "Oil" by it.

I guess untill I get some more thrust washers, I won't know which way to go

Thanks again
Jim


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*B&M, Jim, Big Ed!*

Thanks for your input

At least now I can stop racking my brain trying to figure out why I couldn't find the info at Lionel!!!

I get dizzy trying to figure out exactly what model I should be refering to. In reading all the "modifications" on pages 29-31 in Greenbergs, I can't tell if I have a prior to 58 model. All I've found is;

History
The 226 Boston & Maine Alco AB units are uncatalogued diesels from 1960. The fact it's and uncatalogued item with only a single year of production has made this a hard item to locate in collector condition. Although the second generation '200' series Alco's were inferior in quality and detail from the original Lionel Alco of the early 1950's, the 226's contained some of the better features available in the later Alco's. 

As with most of the later Alco series diesels, the front apron is usually the weak point and are frequently found cracked or completely missing. Finding a unit with intact struts is dificult. 

Features
Standard features of the 226 include: two-axle Magnetraction, three-position E-unit, headlight, horn plus non-operating front & rear couplers. 

Anyway, Thanks to all for givig me some ideas
Jim


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> First, "Thank You" for taking the time to help me solve this riddle!
> I do have that info(Greenbergs 7th edition), and I will order some thrust washers to see if that helps.
> 
> What I just can't understand is, with the brush plate off, turning the armature by hand will move the drive wheels, and the armature doesn't try to move up. It stays in place, spinning as it should. If you do the same thing, but try moving the wheels to make the armature turn, it moves up and out!
> ...


Hello Jim, 

When turning the armature by hand your holding the armature in place. (So the armature can't go up and down). When moving the wheels by itself, not touching the armature, the armature will go up and out, this is because the brush plate holds the armature in-place. The problem you have is, there's too much space between the armature and brush plate. There may seem to be very little space, but the armature works best if there is no wiggle room between armature and brush plate. (If there is too much space, this "Lock-up" will happen and the engine will not run).  I'm almost 100% guaranteed that this is the problem. (Unless your missing the ball bearing).

Jason :cAnada:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

"In the drawing on page 29, it shows a "Bearing Ball, and on page 31, a "Bearing Housing." My unit has a piece similar to the, "Bearing Housing", but where the raised part that would probably seat the, "Bearing Ball", is a hole and has "Oil" by it."

Jason, where would it go? Am I really lost or just wandering a bit?


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> "In the drawing on page 29, it shows a "Bearing Ball, and on page 31, a "Bearing Housing." My unit has a piece similar to the, "Bearing Housing", but where the raised part that would probably seat the, "Bearing Ball", is a hole and has "Oil" by it."
> 
> Jason, where would it go? Am I really lost or just wandering a bit?


The ball bearing is very small and is very easy to loose, especially when a person restores or cleans up an engine of this series. To find the ball bearing, you should take off the brush plate and pull out the armature. The hole the armature fits in, should have a ball bearing in it. It's very small and hard to see, so you'll need a bright light or a flash light. Now if you turn the power truck over, there will be a hole. It should say "Oil or Oil here". That hole is to lubricate the bearing with a very fine oil. Be careful, the ball bearing is loose, if it is not stuck there with old grease/oil. Hope this answers you question. If you have anymore questions/problems please ask, I'm sure everyone on this site will be happy to help. (Including me). :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> The Lionel website does not contain any information about their products made before the year 2000, that is why


The supplements have info back to 1970. 1-9 is the MPC era. They are changing things. The supplements are being combined with the manuals.

After reading this I do not know if my 600 has a bearing?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> The supplements have info back to 1970. 1-9 is the MPC era. They are changing things. The supplements are being combined with the manuals.
> 
> After reading this I do not know if my 600 has a bearing?


I never went to that part of the site before; I will have to check it out... So I am half correct then, because you can not use the Product Finder for pre-2000 stuff


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The supps cover up to 2000 maybe more . Their is no quick way to seach except tosee the index for each supp. After a while you get to know the good stuff. I have copied some of it.


----------

